# New Inline Fabrication press mount review



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]I have carefully watched Inline Fabrication's products over the years but never wanted to part with my hard earned dollars to try out their reloading press mounts. I'm at the point where bench space in my loading room is a precious commodity and I needed a solution to mount my last two single stage presses. As many are familiar with Dillon's Strong Mount, Inline Fabrication produces a similar product that is innovative and surpasses the Dillon Strong Mount in both ingenuity and its ability to accommodate a wide range of presses and accessories. I currently run two Dillon progressives on separate benches and space is at a premium for my two single stage presses, an RCBS Rock Chucker and a Forster Co-Ax press. 


















[/FONT] 
I wanted a system that would let me interchange both presses easily. So far my solution was bolting each press to a 1/4" steel plate and using C-clamps to secure it to the bench. While this worked, it was a bit cumbersome and both presses sat lower than I liked since I usually reload seated on a tall bar stool. The Inline Quick Change System allowed me to use a single mount that bolted to the bench and separate top plates which mount to each press. The top plates attached to each press match to the base plate mounted on the reloading bench. Installing or removing a press takes about 15 seconds via two thumbscrews. 











This setup is rock solid! It has absolutely no play or movement between any of the mounts or plates. The instruction sheet that comes with it could probably stand to have a few pictures to use an examples but other than that I donâ€™t have any complaints. If anyone is looking to maximize bench space and run multiple presses on the same mount then this is a viable options for you. I'm not affiliated with Inline Fabrication but just a happy customer and wanted to write a short review.


----------

